# T minus 18 hours



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

So excited to bring our little puppy home tomorrow morning 

My hubby said oh good she can watch the Leeds Rhinos v's Catalan game with me..  i said oh no she can't, she'll with me doing girly things!!!

He thinks one of our boy cats likes Metallica but i've explained that it's Barry Manillow he likes


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What time are you setting off then Victoria ... about 6 lol x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Bet you can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

How very exciting!!!!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh wow - so close now  Can't wait to hear all about it - hubby needs to puppysit while you keep us all updated with lots of photos and details! Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight.. but I have a feeling you won't!
enjoy tomorrow, can't wait to see pictures x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

dogtastic said:


> Oh wow - so close now  Can't wait to hear all about it - hubby needs to puppysit while you keep us all updated with lots of photos and details! Best wishes, Karen.


Not at all - you'll soon learn to do everything, including the internet and going to the toilet, with a puppy on your lap


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

HOW EXCITING!!!!! Now do try to get *some* sleep tonight!

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oooooooh how exciting!!!! You wont get any sleep at all tonight!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cockapoos doing like football or rugby and defo not Metallica... ha ha ha

Happy Puppy day tomorrow xxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Carol said:


> Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight.. but I have a feeling you won't!
> enjoy tomorrow, can't wait to see pictures x


Oh Carol .. can you post a big pic of your Ellie please? Is she Blonde Parti, I just want to see her coat closer as my Eevee is very pale and her coat is changing I think, just want to be noisy and see Ellies up close  

Much appreciated xxxx


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh Carol .. can you post a big pic of your Ellie please? Is she Blonde Parti, I just want to see her coat closer as my Eevee is very pale and her coat is changing I think, just want to be noisy and see Ellies up close
> 
> Much appreciated xxxx


Lol of course! Any excuse to post a picture of my baby! I think she is more apricot with toffee ears but after her bath in the last pic she looks quite creamy. here are a few ...Do you think /eevee is getting darker? xx


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

How cute - she looks very similar to my Pippa! After lots of cuddles and closer inspections during our first week Pippa, it seems only the tips of the hair are 'apricot' and she's more 'creamier' underneath (with 'toffee' ears too!). I too was wondering whether she will get lighter or darker when she gets her adult coat - it will be interesting to wait and see!


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well guys she is here!!! She didn't sleep at all on the journey home (1 hour) and was far more interested in what was going on around her. We got to about 5 minutes before home and she was sick - bless her. She has pooed outside already and only done a little wee in the house. Our cats don't seem too fazed by her which is good. We love her so much already!!! xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Brilliant Victoria, you new babies home.... glad she's already bringing more happiness than Leeds Rhinos


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hee hee i know. Not a good game!! Maisie is all zonked on the sofa and looking so cute! She is breathing ever so quickly - i take it this is normal? She does have a little hernia on her tummy button that they pointed out to us but said it shouldn't affect her and if it does they will pay for the surgery which i thought was very good xx


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Great to hear you're home safely and can't wait to see lots of photos in her new forever home. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Carol said:


> Lol of course! Any excuse to post a picture of my baby! I think she is more apricot with toffee ears but after her bath in the last pic she looks quite creamy. here are a few ...Do you think /eevee is getting darker? xx


ahh Ellie is a darling .. she looks more like my Honey actually.. I think she is cream, darker ears are just like Honey's 

Eevee is not like Ellie at all, I thought Ellie was white from the little pics.... lovely to see pic .. thank you xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Vic3112 said:


> Well guys she is here!!! She didn't sleep at all on the journey home (1 hour) and was far more interested in what was going on around her. We got to about 5 minutes before home and she was sick - bless her. She has pooed outside already and only done a little wee in the house. Our cats don't seem too fazed by her which is good. We love her so much already!!! xx


excellent news .... she is home .... please keep us posted Victoria and most of all remember we are here to help you, even if it seems a strange question, we have all been through it and will help out if we can xxxx

Enjoy being a cockapoo owner .. xxx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Brilliant news Victoria! Enjoy every minute!!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Glad she's home now, have lots of fun with her! x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Glad Maisie is home safe and sound, now the fun starts!!!!!, and like everyone else says, chop chop with the pictures!!! lol 

Simon & Poppy


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome aboard Victoria, looking forward to seeing photos of Maisie. :wave:

Carol that is one very pretty looking puppy


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Welcome aboard Victoria, looking forward to seeing photos of Maisie. :wave:
> 
> Carol that is one very pretty looking puppy


Thanks!  I think she is, but then she's my baby!  x


----------

